# Marriage in Dubai



## jessop (May 9, 2012)

I could really do with some advice about marriage in Dubai and wondered if any of you may be able to help me? My partner and I are both British, he's working in the UAE and has a residency visa and I'm currently doing work for UK based companies, splitting my time between the UK and UAE and doing visit visa runs when I need to. We've planned our (Christian) wedding to take place in the UK next year but I was told today that we can marry in the Sharia Court and be recognised as husband and wife in the UAE. I was told that this would only be valid in the UAE and that we can still have our wedding as planned in the UK.

Having done a bit of research on the internet I'm not sure if you have to be Muslim in order to marry in the Sharia Court, does anyone know? I understand that we can have a Christian wedding in Dubai but that seems to make us legal in the UK too, and I don't want to forfeit the wedding we've planned.

If you can shed any light on this it would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

I've heard the same but only if the groom is muslim can anyone who experienced this chime in ?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Have a chat to the Christian Churches in UAE, you don't need to be married under sharia.

There's one (St. Mary's I think) in Bur Dubai and also one in Jebel Ali.

They'll marry you properly, and within UAE law.


----------

